# My prius.



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

Love this car. It's been the greatest investment I've ever made. Now with lyft im putting my hybrid to work even more. 3 months driving and I have been clearing 400 a wk. working 20-30 hrs. Hardly feels like that man hours bc I just do a little here and there when I can, then grind out Saturday night and Sunday. What makes my hybrid so great for lyft is that it gets me around 45-50mpg and when I'm in traffic the hybrid mode switches to electic vehicle mode. With the latest hybrid technology my battery charges itself when ever I break or slow down, the friction used by my breaks generates battery life. No plug in required. Just wanted to share incase anyone is thinking about getting a prius.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Great car, love the white color, how many miles do you have on it ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyftonly said:


> friction used by my breaks generates battery life


Incorrect.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol, I don't know if it generates battery life it almost certainly reduces long term battery life as the number of times youve charged a modern day batteries is directly relative to the longevity of the battery, which is what braking does, charge the battery.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Incorrect.


Actually bro, not incorrect. Try correcting someone that hasn't read the instructions.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyftonly said:


> Actually bro, not incorrect. Try correcting someone that hasn't read the instructions.


I didn't correct you; I just pointed out that "friction used by my breaks generates battery life" is incorrect.

Had I corrected you, I would have told you why this statement is incorrect. Evidently you still don't understand why it is incorrect, given that you still believe it is correct, and I am still not going to correct it.

Incidentally, the text you posted is correct, partially. The bit which misquotes Newton and misinterprets the laws of motion is incorrect.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Great car, love the white color, how many miles do you have on it ?


25k


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll clarify, the 'friction' brakes in a Prius do not generate any power. Regenerative braking in a Prius is done by one of the two electric motors. Two different braking modes, one generates power, one does not.

Had you read the article you linked you would notice that the MG2 (electric motor 2) and friction brakes are both referred to separately, and the article is very clear which one generates power and which one does not...In other words you didn't seem to bother to read what you linked.


----------



## sarah ava (Nov 18, 2015)

Prius is my fav car.


----------



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

Love my 2012 Prius C. It makes it financially possible for me to be a driver since I'm in a smaller marker
(South Bend. Indiana).


----------

